# igloos



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Hazel is 9wks old and I bought her igloo when I got her. When do you know when they out grow the igloo? I also have a question about the fleece liners. If your hedgies are not litter trained but really only go in one corner or on their wheel are the fleece liners still a good idea? Where can you get them?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I got an igloo with mine as well and it looks like he's starting to get too big for it. I'm going to replace it when his quills start pressing up against the roof while he's sleeping or when it looks like he has to start squeezing to get in the opening. He's pretty fond of it so I can't just take it away without replacing it.  

I'm not sure if a fleece liner is still the ideal option for hedgeis that aren't litter trained. Mine is so I keep using them. If you're looking for fleece liners though you can simply get the material from your local fabric store. Measure the cage's inner dimensions and cut them (or have the staff at the store cut them if they're willing) and you're good to go. I use two liners for mine. The bottom layer is a thicker polyester to give him some cushioning against the plastic bottom with a top layer of 100% cotton fleece to give him something warm and fuzzy. If they keep going in one corner, you might want to cut the liners in half and replace the "used" side more often.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

None of my 19 hedgies is truly litter trained and all are on liners. Most either go on their wheel or in the litter pan under their wheel so its not a big deal. Some of the others poop all over their liners and that's not a big deal either, I just shake the poop off the liner and toss them in the wash. My liners have an absorbant middle layer so the urine soaks into that and the top of the liner dries quickly. I switch out liners about every 4 or 5 days.


----------

